# Please help!!!



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Idk what's wrong with Gizmo but I can't even put him down! When I do he walk sideways amd runs into everything and he lays there and makes random whines from time to time! And makes funny littlw noises when he breathes!! There aren't any vets I know of open and I'm freaking out! Does anyone know what could be wrong with my baby?!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

It sounds like it might be neurological. His blindness might support that theory. Obviously I would call in as an emergency as soon as you can find a vet that is open if this has continued. Really all I can say is I am sending virtual hugs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm almost sure that this dog has neurological issues. Something is wrong with his brain. Is there an animal hospital with 24 hour services? Look in your phone book under ER clinics. Good luck.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

There aren't any ! he is sleeping now... I'm just at a loss of what to do..they won't tell me he needs to be put down will they? I have no experience with this I don't know how to think or feel 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Only you can make that choice. My vets have always tried to do everything before going there. You may need a referral to a specialist to get to the bottom of this. Unfortunately it often comes down to cost for many people, but we all know you will always do your best for him. I am glad he is resting. Know you have friends holding you in our thoughts and supporting you, even if we are far away! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Do u think if it's neurological they would even suggest it? I'm terrified I may have to make that decision but I think he may have brain damage ! Please pray for us I'm going to the er soon I just called off work 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

It sounds as of he is wheezing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Get him to a vet ASAP!!!

Please let us know what the vet says soon as you can.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please let us know asap what the vet said. So sorry that he has this problem.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

He has swelling on his brain 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Surgery costs 5000 dollars. And it may not wrk I don't have that kind of money. So Idk if I should I keep hi on pain medicine for the time he has left or say goodbye ? I've never been so heart broken and confused. He's just in so so much pain 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

You could do pain meds until you are ready to say goodbye so you don't have to make the choice right now. Is he eating? Wish I could give you a hug!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

No he won't eat or drink. I don't want to say good bye but I think I have to. He's just suffering so much. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

He loves chicken and wouldn't even eat it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

It does sound like he is suffering too much to try to go on. This is so heartbreaking. I know he is very young, which makes it that much harder. I lost my 14 year old dog in May, and I still have times I call my new dog by his name or expect him to be around. We have all been through losing a dog and we are supporting and loving you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you so much. His birthday is in two days. This really sucks. I wish things like this didn't have to happen 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

He's my first dog I've ever had 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I hear you. Just know you got him out of a bad situation and gave him a wonderful life for the time he had. He doesn't know his time was short, just that he is loved!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

My baby is gone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I am so sorry. Just heartbroken for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I was really afraid something like this was the problem. Did the vet know where/why the swelling came from? It sounded like hydrocephalus---water on the brain. Sometimes they can do surgery and put in a stent to drain the fluid into the abdomen, but not very many people can afford the price tag, and as you said not always successful. give yourself time to grieve, and go out and rescue another chihuahua. There are gobs out there.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry :'(. Poor baby :'(. You really have been through a lot with him. It really hurts to lose a pet that is so young, especially when there wasn't much that could have been done. It definitely sounds like you have made the right choice for him. 
I can't imagine what it must have been like to lose him like that :'(.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never lost anyone before that I was close to. I still can't stop crying. I don't know what to do. I've never been this heart broken. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no  

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes your heart is broken. Accept this and don't try to 'explain' your feelings to others. Many people do not accept that a human can feel strongly over 'just a dog' passing. Try to think of the cute, funny things he did, during his short life. It WILL get better. I am one of the people that run out and get another pup asap. Some others wait for weeks or months before they can get another. My roommate says God only loans them to us. What ever we are there with you in spirit. God Bless.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Did they give you any idea what caused this?


----------



## Sammydoggy (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby this year under similar circumstances...we couldn't make him comfortable on 4 pain meds, but this is what the vet said to me, "You made the hardest choice for you, but the best choice for him". These words brought me comfort, and I pray they do the same for you.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

so sorry for your loss. it does get better. You gave him a better life with you and made the best choice for him.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been thinking of you so much these past weeks. How are you doing? Are you even thinking of getting another chi? I sincerely hope so. Stay strong, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I've been thinking of you so much these past weeks. How are you doing? Are you even thinking of getting another chi? I sincerely hope so. Stay strong, we're all thinking of you.




Thank you all so much. I haven't been on here for a long time. I honestly didn't know how to deal with it. I still cry but it is easier now. I miss him very much. I am planning on getting another chi in a year or two. Maybe sooner if I can find one. I have huskador now named silver. But I still miss my baby. It's hard accepting her in ways cause I don't feel that bond with her. She's a daddy's girl. But I still love her and she grows on me every day. I still am at a loss of words. I don't ever talk about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

Give yourself the time to develop that bond naturally. When we got Kraken, I had just lost my childhood cat the year before to old age. While part of me was ready for a new pet to start filling that huge void left behind. Kraken is definitely a Daddy's boy, and its only been recently that I've really started to feel that connection with him, and he'll be 3 on Friday. I think I was just so hurt after losing him, that it took a long time for that part of my heart to heal and open again.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs* I hope that when your heart is ready you will get another Chi!


----------

